# Gesshin 5000 Splash-and-Go Stone BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...hi/gesshin-5000-grit-splash-and-go-stone.html

Finally got these back in stock


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 21, 2012)

JBroida said:


> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...hi/gesshin-5000-grit-splash-and-go-stone.html
> 
> Finally got these back in stock



Jon,

Any idea when the Gesshin 2000 might be back in stock?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 21, 2012)

soon, i hope. They've been on order for about 5 months.


----------

